# Alphacool Eisbaer 240



## mars321 (14. März 2017)

Ich habe mir die oben genannte Wakü gekauft und bin soweit erstmal ganz zufrieden. Die Pumpe ist auf 12V schon sehr leise und auf 7V unhörbar. Gekühlt wird ein i7-3770 ohne OC.

Hab hier schon öfters gelesen das die mitgelieferten Lüfter mist sind aber so schlecht das hätte ich nicht gedacht 
Kann es sein das man die beiden Lüfter erstmal eine Zeit lang auf 12V einlaufen lassen muss ?
Da die beiden Lüfter so laut klackern hab ich jetzt erstmal zwei Enermax Twister Cluster drauf montiert. Leider musste ich heute feststellen das einer der beiden Lüfter gar nicht läuft, scheint wohl defekt zu sein.

Im Gehäuse habe ich jetzt noch zwei Noctua NF-S12B redux. Könnte man die auch benutzten oder taugen die auf einem Radiator nichts? 
Zusätzlich habe ich mir gestern noch ein neues Gehäuse bestellt nämlich das Corsair Crystal Series 460x RGB.
Alternativ könnten dann auch zwei Corsair SP120 LED RGB Lüfter auf den Radiator wandern. Jetzt kommt natürlich noch die Frage auf wo man den Radiator dann im Gehäuse montiert ...

Ps: Welche Lüfter machen sich den am besten auf einem Radiator ?

Mfg Mars â€‹


https://geizhals.de/enermax-twister-cluster-120mm-uccl12-a357975.html?hloc=de
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Air Series SP120 LED RGB High Static Pressure Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## thoast3 (14. März 2017)

Die Alphacool-Lüfter kannst du zwar einlaufen lassen, aber wirklich besser werden die wohl nicht.

Die Noctuas aus deinem Gehäuse würden sich gut auf dem Radiator machen. 

Ich persönlich würde den Radiator oben mit ausblasen Lüftern montieren, so kannst du den Kamineffekt unterstützen.
Ebenfalls noch möglich wäre die Montage in der Front mit einblasenden Lüftern.


----------



## XxPvtPaulaxX (25. März 2017)

ich hab die 360er Eisbaer mit 3x Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120x120x25mm 800 U/min 9 dB(A)
pumpe auf 7V und lüfter auf 70%... unhörbar... 
verbaut ist bei mir die aio in einem be quiet dark base 900 im deckel... allerdings etwas gemoddet da die luftöffnungen im deckel etwas zu klein waren...


----------



## JustBrainless (9. April 2017)

Auch ich würde die Wakü im Gehäuse Deckel platzieren.
Ich verwende Shadow Wings 2 von Bequiet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Lukas


----------



## Guffelgustav (9. April 2017)

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an und würde die AiO ebenfalls im Deckel platzieren. Diese dann mit ausblasenden Lüftern, so hab ich meine auch eingebaut.
Lüfter kann ich dir folgende empfehlen:
Fractal Venturi
Silent Wings 3
Noctua NF-F12

Silent Wings und Fractal Venturi nehmen sich meiner Meinung nach nichts. 
Beide sehr sehr leise und schaufeln ordentlich Luft. Ich musste die Silent Wings aber zurückschicken und habe die Venturi behalten, weil die SW nicht wirklich mit der Kraken x62 laufen wollten.
Die Noctua habe ich vorne im Gehäuse als Case-Fans. Sind aber richtige Allrounder und gehören zu den üblichen Verdächtigen.
Ich würde die Redux erstmal an die AiO schnallen und die mitgelieferten Lüfter als Case-Fans nehmen. Falls das Ergebnis nicht befriedigend ist, kannst ja immernoch neue bestellen


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2017)

Bei einer Wasserkühlung ist der Vorteil dass der Wärmetauscher(Radiator) an jede beliebige Stelle verbaut werden kann.
Nur kommt es dann ganz darauf an mit was für Luft das Wasser gekühlt wird.

In der Regel ist die Raumtemperatur niedriger als die innen Temperatur im Gehäuse.
Meist ist hier ein Temperaturunterschied zwischen 5 und 10 Grad.

Lässt ihr bei einer Wasserkühlung die Luft raus blasen werdet ihr auch auch dementsprechend schlechtere Temperaturen erhalten.
In meinem Fall habe ich ein Radiator vorne verbaut, der würde mit etwa 24-25 Grad gekühlt werden. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt in Idle hierbei bei etwa 25-26 Grad. Dann läuft das Wasser direkt weiter in den Oberen Radiator... also würde ich jetzt wenn ich die Luft statt rein sondern raus blasen würde nun mit einer Lufttemperatur von etwa 35-38 Grad das Kühlwasser statt abkühlen aufwärmen lassen.  Würde ich eine Heizung betreiben wäre es der richtige Weg, nicht jedoch wenn ich das System kühl halten möchte. 

Komponente die gekühlt werden sollen, werden immer mit einem Delta zur Wassertemperatur liegen.
Das bedeutet um so höher die Wassertemperatur liegt, um so höher werden die Temperaturen ansteigen.

Natürlich können dann die Temperaturen der Komponente immer noch im gutem Bereich liegen, so dass es nicht schlimm sein würde.
Kommt aber immer ganz darauf was was für jeden gut genug ist. 

Bei einer AIO müsst Ihr keine Schläuche verlegen, daher testet einfach was besser ist.
Hierbei die Systemtemperatur sowie CPU und GPU Temperaturen vergleichen.


----------



## ChrisX84 (11. April 2017)

Ich würde die Lüfter am Radiator auch immer einblasend montieren, damit Frischluft zur Kühlung zur Verfügung steht. Ich habe das so, dass vorne und hinten Luft eingesaugt und dann über einen Kühler im Deckel ausgeblasen wird (NZXT S340). Sorgt dafür, dass immer ein angenehm warmer Luftzug vom Schreibtisch hochkommt.


----------



## Guffelgustav (11. April 2017)

Naja, bei einem Radiator für die CPU in der Front wird diese zwar besser gekühlt.
Dafür zieht dann aufgewärmte Luft weiter zur Graka, wodurch diese eben wärmer wird.
Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, welche Komponente er mit Frischluft versorgen will. 
Da die Graka unter Last, sprich beim Zocken, aber immer wärmer wird als die CPU, macht es durchaus Sinn die Frischluft von vorne der Graka zur Verfügung zu stellen.

@ChrisX84:
Hinten Luft einsaugen?
Normalerweise achtet man ja auf einen Airflow der vorne/unten Frischluft einsaugt und oben/hinten rausbläst.
Warme Luft steigt ja bekanntlich nach oben....oder hab ich hier etwas verpasst?
Beim S340 kann man den Radi ja auch nirgends anders verbauen als in der Front, außer es ist ein Single.
OT: Wie ist der Airflow im S340 allgemein? Ich hatte anfangs mit meinem H440 ziemliche Probleme ordentlich Luft einzusaugen...bis ich dann das Frontpanel gemoddet habe. Jetzt sieht das Case besser aus und der Airflow ist einfach perfekt


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

Bei Grafikkarte mit "Blower-Style" Lüfter (wie einer Founders Edition) würde ich den Radiator oben einbauen, weil die Grafikkarte die Luft im Gehäuse kaum aufheizt.

Bei Grafikkarte mit Axial-Lüfter (so ziemlich jedes Custom Design) würde ich den Radi vorne einbauen, weil er ansonsten zu stark von der GPU aufgeheizt wird.
Der Radi heizt das Gehäuse dagegen nur sehr minimal auf, weil er im Vergleich zur GPU relativ wenig Watt auf grosser Fläche abgibt.

Muss man aber - wie oben schon gesagt wurde - davon abhängig machen, welche Komponente im realen Einsatz denn tatsächlich die kritischeren Temperaturen hat.

Der Noctua redux dürfte recht gut geeignet sein, auch wenn er von den technischen Daten her eher ein Gehäuselüfter ist. Macht aber nicht viel.
Rein theoretisch wäre der ultimative Radiatorlüfter der NF-F12 .. aber der ist halt erstens teuer und zweitens hellbraun  (DER wiederum macht als Gehäuselüfter nicht wirklich viel Sinn).


----------



## Chimera (11. April 2017)

Und die beste Lösung wäre: den Radiator aussen anbringen  Wobei dies halt nicht bei geschlossenen AIOs klappt, aber bei so Modellen wie der Eisbaer & Co. schon. Ist aber nicht so einfach, dies so hinzubiegen, dass es danach auch noch hübsch aussieht und gut kühlt  Gab in ner älteren PCGH mal schöne Bildbeispiele, wie man dies bewerkstelligen kann und was man für Möglichkeiten hät.


----------



## Guffelgustav (11. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch wäre der ultimative Radiatorlüfter der NF-F12 .. aber der ist halt erstens teuer und zweitens hellbraun  (DER wiederum macht als Gehäuselüfter nicht wirklich viel Sinn).



Kommt denke ich aufs Gehäuse drauf an.
Ich mit meinem H440 kann deine Aussage so nicht unterschreiben^^ 
Da ist der Noctua nämlich genau richtig


----------



## Chukku (12. April 2017)

Wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass der NF-F12 sehr hohen Druck bei relativ wenig Volumenstrom bietet, womit er explizit für die Verwendung auf Radiatoren spezialisiert ist.

Für ein restriktives Gehäuse wäre eigentlich eher der NF-P12 gedacht, mit seinem Kompromiss zwischen Druck und Volumen.
Aber der NF-F12 macht seinen Job sicher trotzdem gut. Zumal der P12 keine Gummi-Ecken zur Entkoppelung hat.

Aber sorry.. das ist jetzt ja eigentlich schon off-Topic.


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2017)

> *NF-S12A: *
> Der NF-S12A wurde für sogenannte „low impedance“ Anwendungen konzipiert, die keinen hohen statischen Druck erfordern. Er kombiniert moderaten statischen Druck mit ausgezeichneter Förderleistung und exzellenter Laufruhe. Wählen Sie den NF-S12A für Gehäusebelüftung, Anwendungen mit geringer oder keiner Behinderung des Luftstroms sowie für alle Applikationen, bei denen minimale Geräuschentwicklung oberste Priorität hat.
> 
> *NF-P12: *
> ...


Quelle: Welchen Noctua 120mm Lufter soll ich wahlen?


----------

